# Shimano Stradic 4000 FB



## sbiroman (19. November 2006)

Moin Moin!

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Rolle:
*Shimano Stradic 4000 FB gemacht???*

Kann jemand die Rolle empfehlen??
Oder ist sie eher nicht zu empfehlen?

Danke!


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Jep, ich habe das Ding zum Hechtangeln und Pilken. Top


 Zum Mefofischen wäre sie nix für mich. Zu groß, zu schwer.

Uli


----------



## der_Jig (21. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Ich fische zur Zeit die 6000er zum Pilken und spiele grad mit dem Gedanken Twin Power 4000 oder eben die Stradic. Die Stradic ist auf jeden Fall eine Top-Rolle und die Doppelkurbel macht mich neugierig. Es gibt die Stradic jetzt auch mit Kampfbremse, also auch nicht allzu schlecht fürs MeFo-Fischen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Ich könnte ja jetzt die lustige Frage stellen, wozu man eine Kampfbremse zum Mefofischen braucht. Ich hätte auch ne Antwort dazu, aber ich frage einfach nicht.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Die Stradic gibt es schon ewig mit Kampfbremse.
Aber ob das für Salzwasser gut ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Das Bremssystem ist denn wohl doch nicht so robust wie ne Kopfbremse.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Malte (22. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Ich fische mit ner 4000er Shimano im Salzwasser, aber ein Vollbad und sie läuft richtig schwer |evil:
Aber mit nen paar tropfen Öl gehts wieder|rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Die Kampfbremse mit ÖL getränkt????????


----------



## Malte (22. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Nee die fuktioniert einwandfrei, nur die Rolle lässt dann halt schwer kurbeln das ist das Problem.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Und die können die Dusche ab, das hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Naja wieder schlauer geworden.


----------



## BennyO (22. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Hört sich viellicht doof an, aber was ist eine Kampfbremse??
Danke schon einmal im voraus


Gruß Benny


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Eine Heckbremse mit einem extra Verstellhebel für die Feinabstimmung der Bremse im Drill. Kannst Du bei Shimano und Tica und Cormoran bewundern.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

@Sundvogel
Wieso sollte das keinen Sinn machen mit ner Kampfbremsrolle auf Mefo zu fischen. Hab das bisher nur nie gemacht, weil ich Sorge hatte, dass das Bremssystem keine Salzwasserdusche verträgt.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## FlöthiFischFänger (23. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Das kann ich dir sagen Sundvogel.
Also ganz manchmal, also jetzt nicht richtig oft, da kommt es vor, dass man auch mal einen dicken Fisch am Haken hat, nen richtig dicken....und damit mein ich keinen Hänger im Torpedodraht, damit kennst du dich wahrscheinlich besser aus als jeder andere hier. Und da kann eine Kampfbremse von Vorteil sein.
Falls du das Gefühl mal haben willst, geh einfach mal in der Eckernförderbucht angeln, mit Glück reißt du einen Bundeswehrkampftaucher an der Flosse, dann haste nen richtigen Kampf.

Ich bin raus!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*



FlöthiFischFänger schrieb:


> Falls du das Gefühl mal haben willst, geh einfach mal in der Eckernförderbucht angeln, mit Glück reißt du einen Bundeswehrkampftaucher an der Flosse, dann haste nen richtigen Kampf.


:q Wer hat denn schon einen erfolgreich gelandet? 
Berichte und Bilder her, nach kg bestimmt auch nicht schlecht :g 
:q :q :q :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Zur Frage Kampfbremse: Bei einem dicken Hecht macht es Sinn wenn der so richtig Volldampf losmarschiert, weil man den eh nicht halten kann solange der nicht etwas ausgetobt ist, und da ist die schnelle Bremsenminderung sehr lebenswichtig für das Gerät, die Sprenggefahr ist einfach groß.
Eine Forelle loslaufen lassen? Da ist man sie wahrscheinlich schneller los als man sich einmal umgedreht hat.


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

@ Angeldet 
Wüsste nicht wie man ne Mefo ohne paarmal 30 -40 Meter Schnur gelassen zu haben kriegen sollte, je nach Kondition und Wassertemperatur. Warum sollte die weg sein, bei rohem dagegenhalten ist sie mit Sicherheit weg wg. Ausschlitzen mit Fireline. Hab schon bei 55-60 cm Fischen ein Heidenspektakel erlebt wenn die fit sind.

Gruss

Pikepauly

PS Vieleicht gehts bei Dir besser wg der Kev 3053?


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*



FlöthiFischFänger schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir sagen Sundvogel.
> Also ganz manchmal, also jetzt nicht richtig oft, da kommt es vor, dass man auch mal einen dicken Fisch am Haken hat, nen richtig dicken....und damit mein ich keinen Hänger im Torpedodraht, damit kennst du dich wahrscheinlich besser aus als jeder andere hier. ...


 
Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht was du sagen willst?

Torpedodraht???

Verwechselst du mich?

@pikepauly

Eine 55er Meerforelle reißt dir keine 30-40m Schnur von der Rolle.

Dann ist deine Bremse viel zu soft eingestellt.

Uli


----------



## fantazia (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

hab die stradic 4000 fb zum spinnfischen auf hecht.
bis jetz bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden mit ihr.
im meer sollte es bei guter pflege auch keine probleme geben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*



fantazia schrieb:


> hab die stradic 4000 fb zum spinnfischen auf hecht.
> bis jetz bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden mit ihr.
> im meer sollte es bei guter pflege auch keine probleme geben.


Das sagt ich Eingangs auch. Sie hängt bei mir an der 3053.
Zum Mefo fischen ist sie nach meiner Meinung zu schwer. Da ist man mit einer 3000 besser beraten.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

@Sundvogel
Gut ich geb zu das war ne Refo, aber das kann man sich in der Ostesee ja nicht vorher aussuchen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Sundvogel
> Gut ich geb zu das war ne Refo, aber das kann man sich in der Ostesee ja nicht vorher aussuchen.


 
Cool!!! Du hast grade 10 Sympathiepunkte gewonnen und mit Sicherheit nicht nur von mir. #h 

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Mal eben so dumm gefragt, warum gehen die Refos eigentlich so ab? Wer fängt die öfter inner Ostsee?


----------



## Malte (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Hat eigentlich irgendeiner von euch auch das Quickfire System an seiner Shimano Rolle? 
Gibts das eigentlich auch in Deutschland oder nur in den USA?


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Das ist keine dumme Frage. Refos kämpfen im Drill viel viel wilder als Mefos. Auf den dänischen Insel hat man sie öfter mal als Beifang. 

Öfter auf Fliege und seltener auf Blinker. Wobei der Stripper schon gut sein soll. Mit dem war ich wenigstens schon erfolgreich.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Warum sollte die weg sein, bei rohem dagegenhalten ist sie mit Sicherheit weg wg. Ausschlitzen mit Fireline.


Rohes Dagegenhalten tut möglichst schon die richtige Rute verhindern, das ist ein guter Trumpf wenn die Biegekraft paßt. #6
Mit 'ner Multifilen wie der Fireline erhöht sich das Risiko des Abkommens natürlich noch mal, was meiner Einschätzung nach aber noch mehr von der Rute als von der Bremse abgefangen werden sollte, die Bremse wirkt nur in eine Richtung, die Rute in zwei. 

Was ich sagen wollte: wenn man so einem Forellenkaspar ohne Not Lose läßt, dann steigt nur das Abkommensrisiko. Also ist eben die Kampfbremse im Normalfall überflüssig. 

Außerdem ist sie meiner Erfahrung nach langsamer und unzureichender als 'ne ordentliche Heckbremse, so nach dem Motto wenn-schon-denn-schon drehe ich auch mal mehr auf, wenn der Fisch pfeilgerade davonschießt und ich gerade so eine Rolle dran habe - brauchte ich bei Forellen aber (leider) noch nie. 
Gerade der stromlinienförmige Heckknauf der RA/RB Shimanos gefällt mir da gar nicht. Die griffgünstigere Spro Nova Heckbremse z.B. im Vergleich taugt ohne Nachbesserung leider auch nicht viel.


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Nur mal eben so! 
Ich hab in Staberhuk am Riff auch schon mal so 60 er Fische gehabt die schon so 15-20 meter in einem Zug von der Rolle genommen haben. Die waren aber auch so richtig gut rund!!!
Tut mir leid wenn das hier völlig vom thema des Threads abführt. Die Rolle ist top für das Geld, aber nen büschen gross.


----------



## sbiroman (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

das stimmt wohl, dass ganze ist wirklich etwas vom Thema abgeraten |uhoh:

aber es war ja nicht gerade uninteressant! Nur hat es mir leider nicht wirklich weiter geholfen.
Zu welcher Rolle würdet ihr mir denn raten? Fische momentan eine Redarc 4000. Bin bis jetzt super zufrieden mit der Rolle!!!

Was fischt ihr denn? ;+;+;+

Danke


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Über die Vorteile der Reds wurde ja schon viel diskutiert.
Der Wermutstropfen bleibt aber die Robustheit für länger und die Salzwasserbeständigkeit. Ich habe im Einsatz eine Ultegra 3000 Bj. 2001, eine Symetre 3000 Bj. 2003, und eine Stradic FG 3000 also den Vorvorgänger der jetzigen Serie. Unzerstörbar ist nix, aber die halten alle Top Durch. Ich hab mal diese hochgelobten Quantum Energy TIMag ausprobiert. Sollen ja angeblich salzwasserfest sein. Eine Volldusche und fest, hab die nie wieder zu einem vernünftigen Lauf bekommen. Also entsorgt, weil schwergängig. Ich hab keine Lust zu Experiementen für 100- 150 Euro. Deswegen bei mir nur noch Shimano!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

Die RedArc der Größe 4 ist mit ihren 300-310g und dem kleinen Gehäuse schon eine gut passende und auch fixe Forellenrolle. Ich habe alle meine Spinnangeln auf diese Rollenfamilie umgestellt bzw. fische nur noch die. Einige Shimanos wie sowas aus der Liste von PikePauly laufen mir dagegen zu unrund und unausgewuchtet, das wollte ich erst im Vergleich zu RedArc & Co nicht wahrhaben, aber KHof hat mir das objektiv klargemacht und meine Rest-Anhänglichkeit an diese Rollen empfindlich getroffen. Gilt neben der Ultegra selbst für die TwinPower-F.  Nunja, dafür sind Freunde da, manchmal öffnen sie einem auch unangenehm die Augen ... 
An der Küste war ich mit den Roten&Co leider noch nicht wieder. 
Machen aber andere regelmäßig und die (Rest)Probleme sind überschaubar klein. 

Gerade die Vormodelle Stradic genießen auch eine gute Kritik wegen guter Wasserdichtheit ab Werk, das ist ganz klar anzuerkennen. Rosi setzt eine oft als U-Boot ein, das ist wirklich stark wenn die Rolle diese Einsätze so übersteht.

Einer Ryobi/Arc muß man das erst ein bischen beibringen bzw. sinnvoll vor/nacharbeiten, damit es kein Malheur mit dem Salzwasser gibt. Letztlich ist es aber auch klar, daß alle Rollen im Salzwasser nur begrenzte Lebenszeit haben, durch zuviel Pflege (von wegen täglich ) bekommt man sie andererseits nämlich auch kaputt, z.B. die Schrauben etc. lassen sich auch nur endlich aufschrauben und wieder anziehen.


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*

@Angeldet
So von der Grösse und vom Gewicht her passt die Arc natürlich Top, bei Shimano sind die 2500 mir persönlich zu klein und die 4000 er nen büschen gross. Ich hab die alten 3000 er Grössen und hoffe die halten noch nen bischen durch. 
Bin immer wieder überrascht wie schnell Du "Deine Themen" aufspürst!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000 FB*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich hab die alten 3000 er Grössen und hoffe die halten noch nen bischen durch.


 Die sind von der Größe her top, ganz klar! #6 




> Bin immer wieder überrascht wie schnell Du "Deine Themen" aufspürst!


Merkwürdig!? |kopfkrat egal, denk da wohl dauernd drüber nach


----------

